# Newbie...need advice, please.



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

Helped plant plot fields for animals (the stuff deer like  this past weekend. There is old house on the property so it was decided that we'd go & sight our guns near it. While I was waiting my turn for the targets, I wandered around the house. To my delight (ok, enthusiasm!!) I discovered honey bees entering a hole in the wall of the dilapidated house. 
I'm getting the beginners beehive setup for my birthday (Dec.). I've read everything I can get my hands on as well as watch several etymologist on youtube. So please correct/guide me in the following thoughts:
1-because these bees are feral, I want to administer the necessary supplements/meds suggested in beehealth video during the winter. 
2-spring time plans are to set up swarm/nuc hives near the entrance.
3-tear into the wall, retrieve all that I can of existing hive & comb(s) to utilize in my new hive.
4-is it worth effort to obtain a feral bee hive? What should I be concerned about if I take retrieve the feral bee colony?

Any thoughts/advice is welcomed. Thanks & wish all a blessed day.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No need to give them meds at this time t do it you would have to use a open feeding method I believe.
To remove them from the house in the spring take a look at the above post.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/523844-house-bee-removal.html

Gives you the winter to build a bee vac. How posted here.

http://forum.tractorfarmandfamily.com/showthread.php?t=13002

 Al


----------



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

Bit excited (really excited) seeing the honey bees. Thank you for direction. Hope to be(e) a bit more informed by spring 
Btw is it better to go after the feral bees? My guess is if they have a healthy colony, then yes. Just need affirmation or otherwise.
Last note: I've seen more than two beards of swarming bees this past month. I didn't have the equipment nor knowledge (still learning) on how to capture them. So...is there any tried/true method to capturing these bees? I've seen the cardboard box with foundations placed near bees but don't you need the actual honey/comb to entice them? Also have read that lemongrass oil was suppose to be a good lure but need advice on that.
Again thanks.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

A "beard" is usually ON a hive,fanning for air circulation. Just call the loose bees "swarms". A Beek catches a "swarm" from a tree,not a "beard".:happy2:

One or 2 drops lemongrass essential oil swabbed in Back inside of trap AND your new hive too is good. Get some for your new supplies stash to use next Spring; After You Have Studied BEE KEEPING ALL Winter.he/he Wink!

Most wild bees are not "feral" just an established colony that escaped a bee keeper by swarming.Could have moved in this year, Spring,Summer or the day before you met them! Even if years of comb are in that building you still don't Really Know if they are "feral" because old colonies can die off or leave and a new swarm find the place and move-in....so just think of them as honey bees!:happy2: New swarms are Good because they've broken the mite cycle For now .....old colonies are Good because they usually have resistance to mites and know the local weather cycles and lived !

So, YES-A wild colony is Great to capture !!!! Go for it!
Local genetics should serve you well. It's a trick to move the location of bees if on the same property as where they lived....you'll have to study those "moving" tricks over the winter too!
I'm a long winded enthusiast so I'll PM you a bit more! Best Wishes!


----------

